# Is life to short for cheap cigars ??



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright, so i have only been into cigar smoking for a couple years, and over those years, i have never really tried anything besides your basics smokes you pick up at a package store or gas station when going in to purchase beers or alcohol etc. My short time here at Puff, i have been flooded with all sorts of smokes i have never even heard of before joining....Viaje, the variety of Fuentes, Don Pepins, Tatuajes, Illusiones etc. I have recently been bombed with absolutely incredible sticks, and i cant wait to try them. Even now, as all these quality sticks are resting, i have been trying to smoke through alot of the singles i have, that i have acquired from different samplers, and 5 packs. Some good, some ok, some decent, but none have grabbed me !! For the most part, they pretty much taste the same all the way through, no distinct changes, Nothing that has made me say, Dam...I wanna buy a box of those. Well, this past sunday, it was 65, Finally, here in Mass. I decided to take out a stick from my firsy bomb i received on here from Max Power !! I have been debating on smoking it for sometime now, and figured it was time. The Viaje Satori !! Im not gonna do a review on this, or try to explain the different flavors all the way through, because i dont know what they were, or even how to identify them, all i know....is this smoke, Grabbed Me !! I do want another one, I do wanna buy a box !!! So i guess with this, i have a few questions......Is it me, or my inexperienced pallet, that i am missing these flavors in some of these inexpensive smokes that i have purchsed over the years. like...Punch, Montecristo, Graycliff, Gurkha etc....? Do the cigars that come in alot of these Sampler Packs just lack in flavor ? I read alot of reviews, and i hear alot about notes of Leather, and Earthiness, and Pepper, but i just never got those descriptions. And even with the Satori, i didnt pick up on any of those, it was just plain and simple, Deelicious !!!! So i guess the main question is....Is Life To Short for Cheap Cigars ????


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Yes!


What he said.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Yes!


+3.

Although I'd still give the inexpensive cigars you have not tried a chance as well. But if you haven't smoked something in the likes of Opus X, Lost City, Cubans, then I'd highly suggest giving them a shot.


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> Yes!


+4

Good cigars are SO MUCH BETTER that I would rather only smoke one now and then, than smoke cheapo's every day.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I liken it to alcohol, anyone can drink bad whisky and get drunk if that's all they want to do. Me I would rather enjoy my drink, the point of it is, not to get drunk, it is to enjoy it. Same with cigars, my purpose is not to smoke, my purpose is to enjoy the action, therefore I will only smoke cigars I like. If the cigar is crap, I will not finish smoking garbage, it goes where it belongs, in the trash!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Life is definitely too short for cheap cigars.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Smoke what you can afford, without getting grief from wife lol thats what i do .:attention:


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno. Life is too short for swishers, probably, unless you're smoking them for fun, or whatever. I'm not sure I'd place the others you mentioned into the "bad cigar" category though.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i have been smoking cigars for a few years, started at 16, really picked it up good at 18. im almost 22. and i find that the more i smoke, the more i try, the more great sticks i get a chance to smoke, largely due to bombs from fellow puff members, the more i find the cheaper sticks not worth my time.... no no, not cheaper sticks, i think i need to rephrase, the less flavorful/complex. i say this because there are a few sticks that are cheap and boy are they good. for example. last sunday i was enjoying a nice diesel unholy cocktail, its a cheapish stick, but i could have enjoyed that cigar for hours if it would have let me. so good! like wise with quite a few sticks, infact, there is a cigar i paid $1.25 per stick for (got a bundle of 25) and there impressive. not the best. but much better then you would expect. so never look down upon a cheap stick you have never smoked, it maybe a diamond in the rough. 


as an overall though, i agree. dont buy a box of cheap sticks that you think are just ok, dont settle. there are too many sticks out there that will bring true joy, at all different price points. and if you really really like a stick, but its price, yes its worth saving the cash to get a box, even if you could get 4 boxes of something else for the same price.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

CHEAP is relative.
Some may say that that Satori is a cheap cigar.
I beg to differ but again, it's all relative.

I too was eyeballing a Satori Saturday. I was gifted this by whatshisface...Ve......(Battista)
It looks awefully tasty. Glad to know it IS.

Keep trying different sticks, try some Cuban cigar s also. Your palet is young.
I know my pallet is shot. I cannot detect hues of spice, and leather, & whatever it is they all talk about. I just know if I like it or not.

Life is too short to worry about cigars......just smok'em (if ya lik'em smok'em again)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keith, in my opinion, I believe there is a bell curve effect for the most part. There will also be a certain point at which the law of diminishing returns starts to play a factor. There will always be certain cigars outside of the bell curve, but those types of variances occur in real life as well. 

Finding out the true sweet (ideal) spot at which you get the most satisfaction and bang for the buck is the fun part. Personally, I believe that falls in the $10-$15 range cigar. Only your personal tastes will be able to accurately determine this.

So to answer your question, spend what you are comfortably able to afford and enjoy.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Life is too short for BAD cigars, not cheap cigars.

I have a list of $2 smokes I would take any day of the week.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Life is too short for BAD cigars, not cheap cigars.
> 
> I have a list of $2 smokes I would take any day of the week.


It's funny that you say this because I have yet to see you bring your $2 smokes to JRs......LOL. Prove me wrong tomorrow buddy.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

rock, may we see your list of $2 cigars truly worth our time? i have smoked plenty of $2, but i only know of maybe 3 that really wow me.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the great input so far !!! Good point Ray on not so much Cheap sticks, but Bad sticks, and Veeral thank you for words of wisdom as usual . As i am writing this, i realize that i do love the GH Vintage 2002's, and there a "cheap" stick, def not a bad stick ! Are the Satoris something that are avail 24/7 or are they limited ? I know there have been other threads about this, but if anyone has the time and doesnt mind listing some of there favorite maybe 2-10$ smokes, and maybe some 10$ ++ smokes, that would be awesome !! Thanks, as always guys !!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Keith I can't find it but there is a thread here that has cheap > medium > high best of listed. I am sure someone can dig it up.

Satori's I think are gone for now.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> It's funny that you say this because I have yet to see you bring your $2 smokes to JRs......LOL. Prove me wrong tomorrow buddy.


The challage has been placed......what will Bieber Boy bring???:ask::ask:


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Eh... this has been brought up over and over in one way or another. Cheap doesn't mean bad, and it can be good. Cheap might not be overly complex, but that's not bad either. Cheap is affordable. Cheap is also highly relative. I can't justify over $5 per cigar on the weekends, unless it was something like my anniversary or birthday. I can justify stocking up on some $2-4 cigars that I enjoy (probably a box every other month).

Would I prefer smoking a Padron Anni compared to a x000 series? Absolutely. Do I still enjoy the x000 series when I smoke them? Hell yes. So why worry about spending 3x more when I'm quite content with a "cheaper" cigar that is still enjoyable more often?

Smoke what you like, what you can afford, and worry less about it. When you don't enjoy it anymore, move on.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thank you so much for all the great input so far !!! Good point Ray on not so much Cheap sticks, but Bad sticks, and Veeral thank you for words of wisdom as usual . As i am writing this, i realize that i do love the GH Vintage 2002's, and there a "cheap" stick, def not a bad stick ! Are the Satoris something that are avail 24/7 or are they limited ? I know there have been other threads about this, but if anyone has the time and doesnt mind listing some of there favorite maybe 2-10$ smokes, and maybe some 10$ ++ smokes, that would be awesome !! Thanks, as always guys !!!!


under $10:
oliva serie O, nat and maduro
all nubs
tony alvarez corto robusto from cuban crafters
diesel unholy cocktail
CAO brazilia
hoyo de mont. excalibur
camacho slr
tat VI havana
don pepin blue label
601 green
don pepin my father

over $10, under $15
don pepin my father le bijou 1922
don pepin serie jj sublime (nat is better then maduro IMHO)
camacho triple maduro
fuente anejo
opus x
padron 64th anny

on another note, for more pricey sticks, the camacho liberty is good, not a fan of the 2010, but previous years are great, 07 is my favorite. any higher priced padron, like the padron 45.

i will post more later, i gotta run.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Life isn't too short for inexpensive cigars, just bad or mediocre ones. Never fall into the trap of confusing price with quality.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> It's funny that you say this because I have yet to see you bring your $2 smokes to JRs......LOL. Prove me wrong tomorrow buddy.


Oh it's on!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Batista30 said:


> It's funny that you say this because I have yet to see you bring your $2 smokes to JRs......LOL. Prove me wrong tomorrow buddy.


Man I wish I was back home so I could join in on these herfs at JRs!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

rcruz1211 said:


> Man I wish I was back home so I could join in on these herfs at JRs!


Richie, do you live in the area? Cause if you do, you'll love our random banterings and creative ideas on how we can genetically or physically modify our cigars!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea, I think cheap is a relative term. I think $5 to $6 for a good cigar is a pretty damn good deal. $3 to $4 is cheap. But thanks to auction (see Devil Site) cheap does not equal crap. But yes, I think there is no point in smoking sub par cigars when there are plenty of awesome ones out there. I would much rather smoke $10 to $20 of amazingness twice a month than $2 to $4 of poop twice a week. If I was going for cheap with no taste I would smoke cigs. The only thing worse is smoking $10 to $20 of poop.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

Life is to short NOT to smoke cigars, period. Smoke according to your wallet. That should be the maker or breaker of what cigars you smoke. It sounds simple and makes sense. My case follows a pattern of trying to find the cheapest, best tasting sticks. Not because I want too, because I have to. With tons of free time on my hands my daily cigar intake is at least 4, maybe 5 sticks. One every 4 to 6 hours per Rx from my Cardiologist. 

That intake requires me to add a 5 Vegas Classic and 5 Vegas Gold every day, along with any one of the 5 La Perla Habana lines, and then a more tasty stick that varies in quality, which in most cases relates to the cost. I could smoke one Padilla Signature 1932 or one Oliva Seire V per day and would be done. However, I like to smoke, so I am forced to concede some quality to satisfy the daily quantity I need. Would my daily four consist of one Signature 1932's, Serie V, Master Blends III, Fuente Hemingway, and a Tatuaje Ambos Mundos if I could afford them? You bet your life. I would have to be an idiot to chose 5 Vegas over those sticks. Before you buy a high priced stick be certain to know what you are buying if money is an issue, otherwise sample the best lines (cost means nothing, example being I scored a couple each of the Diesel Unholy Cocktails, Diesel Unlimited, Padilla Sig 1932,and CAO Black last month at $4 per stick, all excellent tasting cigar) and go with whatever makes your mouths juices flow. :hmm:


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

I think life is too short for "bad" anything....coffee, steak, cigars, whiskey etc etc. Just don't break the bank


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess it depends on your definition of 'cheap' because there are some great $4-$5 sticks out there. A good cigar is enjoyable to me regardless of price.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Research is your best weapon to pick out the inexpensive high quality smokes.

There is no need to waste $12 for a so-so cigar when there are plenty of $2 and $3 dollar so-so ones out there. 

There are a lot of pretenders and phonies in the cigar world, trust me. Just do your research and talk to the experienced guys here on puff.com. We'll help you.

Research and knowledge are your best weapons. Always remember that. 

A recent example is an El Rey del Mundo Robusto Suprema I had a few weeks back. It was over a year to a year and a half old. I paid 3 or 4 bucks for it (I can't remember).

Trust me, that stick can hold its own against the cigar heavyweights out there---that is a stick that would be able to command the respect of most experienced smokers. It by far is one of the best cigars I have had so far this year.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is life too short for cheap friends?:ban:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Is life too short for cheap friends?:ban:


Cheap in quality or with money? If you mean quality then I vote yes!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

There are some $12 dog rockets out there too but for the most part I am with you. 

I like many started on the same Altadis/General cigar brands you mention and there are a few that are consistent if one-dimensional (I like the Punch Uppercuts). 

But, once you get the Pepin bug it is hard to shake. I think the only fairly inexpensive smokes in my cooler that I am looking forward to smoking are some JdN Antanos and some Los Blancos Nines.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I second Ray, it is like suits. Inexpensive suits aren't the problem, cheap ones are. The Gran Habano Vintage Robusto is a good smoke, but just happens to be $2. I like the diesel unholy cocktail which is a $3 smoke. I like them much more than almost all altadis cigars which cost quite a bit more.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Bunker said:


> There are some $12 dog rockets out there too but for the most part I am with you.
> 
> I like many started on the same Altadis/General cigar brands you mention and there are a few that are consistent if one-dimensional (I like the Punch Uppercuts).
> 
> But, once you get the Pepin bug it is hard to shake. I think the only fairly inexpensive smokes in my cooler that I am looking forward to smoking are some JdN Antanos and some Los Blancos Nines.


Altadis makes a lot of mediocre sticks--- the best I have had from them BY MILES is Saint Luis Rey-- don't know why that brand does not get more respect. And they are cheap-- you can even get a series G churchill for a shade over $5.

As for General Cigars, the Excalibur (particularly the #1, maduro-- outstanding with a year's rest on it) stands out. Some of the La Gloria Cubanas as well. Let's not forget Sancho Panza DM.

El Rey del Mundo I do not believe part of the general cigar portfolio, but their magnum opus is the Robusto Suprema....JR does carry them though.

I am not too big on Pepin-- however, the best I have had from him is the My Father and the Cubao.

I had a JDN Churchill for the first time (used to smoking the consuls)-- that was probably the most balanced antano I have had (next to the torpedo). Very good $5 smoke, to say the least.

Better have someone shift through all the nonsense and make recommendations to you before you waste your money.... that's why knowledge is power.

Just stay on these boards.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

astripp said:


> I second Ray, it is like suits. Inexpensive suits aren't the problem, cheap ones are. *The Gran Habano Vintage Robusto is a good smoke, but just happens to be $2.* I like the diesel unholy cocktail which is a $3 smoke. I like them much more than almost all altadis cigars which cost quite a bit more.


Yes sir!

I like that.... a good cigar that happens to be cheap.

Juxtapose that with a bad cigar that happens to be expensive.

I try my best to seek the former and stay away from the latter.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keith, there are some good cigars that are inexpensive and a good deal. There are some bad cigars that may cost a bundle. But, there are some amazing cigars in the price range that I quoted earlier. You won't find another cigar that tastes like a Satori. When I first smoked the Zen, it was hard to describe the flavor profile. 

If you can afford it, go for cigars that will give you a higher probability of a very good experience. Taking into consideration the title of this thread, you are more than likely to run into a ton of "cheap" cigars that are terrible. Not very likely with cigars in the higher price range. (Some of my favorite $3+ cigars are Padilla 32, MBIII, etc)


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Is Life To Short for Cheap Cigars ????


Life is too short for $#1T cigars.

It doesn't mater the price if you like it smoke it.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Which is exactly why this forum can and should be used as a resource.

We can point people to the quality inexpensive sticks so that they do not have to labor through the "junk".

According to my tastes, I rate cigars in a spectrum.

Yes, you are more likely to run into a 'good' cigar in the $10+ price range.

But my point is this: if trusted experienced people are telling you which sub $4-5 dollar smokes are good, why not milk it?


Also, there are cigars out there that I have had for $10+ dollars that were 'good', but I was expecting more for the price. Many times I was left shaking my head saying to myself-- I know of a $4 dollar smoke that is similar to this and is equal or only slightly worse than this. 

Why pay $15 for a just a 'good' cigar when there are plenty $5 'good' cigars out there?

That is why I rarely spend more than $10 on a smoke (unless it's a Padron Anniversary-- one of the only cigars that I will consistently spend $12+ on without hesitation). I will on occasion pick up something like a Liga Privada or Anejo or a My Father (just to see what the fuss is about-- they are all very good cigars BTW).


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Because Keith had an experience with a $10+ cigar that unlikely will be duplicated at a lower price because of the construction/wrapper of the cigar. I already know which $3-5 cigars that I have no problem buying. But, at this point, I really don't feel like experimenting with the lower price range even when people recommend a cigar. Why? Because this what I'll see or hear, "it's a good cigar for the money". 

I want to know how a cigar stacks up against others removing the price. I've gotten my best experiences out of cigars in the $9-$13 range so I have no reason to change my purchasing behavior. 

When Keith says, "Is life too short for cheap cigars?", to me, it means should I spend the rest of my life trying out inexpensive cigars or instead buy cigars in the $3-5 range (from people's suggestion ) that will provide a good experience and also expand my tastes in the $7+ range.

As the saying goes, "like what you smoke, smoke what you like."


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I want to know how a cigar stacks up against others removing the price.


me too...

That's why I have my own purchasing behaviors as well.

I personally have had $3 to $4 sticks that severely flattened cigars triple or quadruple the price. It had to do with superior construction, flavor and general quality.

I just had one of the new release Carlos Torano sticks ROTT that was absolutely fantastic. It MURDERS sticks I've had double the price. It was only 5 dollars.

I cannot imagine what that cigar will taste like once I get some real humidor time on it.

For me, if I can find a very good stick for $12, great. At least I will not ponder wasted money. But if I can find a very good stick for $3 or $4, it's a done deal. My money will be spent on the latter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BKDW said:


> Research is your best weapon to pick out the inexpensive high quality smokes.
> 
> There is no need to waste $12 for a so-so cigar when there are plenty of $2 and $3 dollar so-so ones out there.
> 
> ...


Thank you Manny for saving me from writing a novel on this.

If by 'cheap cigars' the OP meant that cheap means crappy...then yes to the OP as cheap cigars that taste like crap aren't worth 2 cents. If the OP meant that if you can find a cigar for $3-$6 is it worth it? Of course it is and I've found plenty of cigars in the $4 range that are much better than those that sell for $10 and up. Taste is the only barometer I use...regardless of whether it's a $1 or $100.

Manny is telling everyone here what I espouse as well...not because we are so smart but because it just makes sense and experience gives him that confidence to say what he does...it's not about bragging or usurping anybody elses experience at all...I've come across some amazing cigars that others brand as "cheap" because they dont carry a heavy price tag...Manny has sent me some really good cigars that put me away and are now my favorites and I've tried to do the same by him. I bet he's saving me literally hundreds of dollars because of these really good cigars...I dont have to get my fix by buying $10 cigars and more.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> As the saying goes, "like what you smoke, smoke what you like."


Veeral, just you wait. When you are least expecting it there will be a knock from your 80 year old neighbor with the mail having a box full of great tasting cigars that cost under the 9-13 range. You've hooked a brother up enough for him to already be planning the next salvo to New Jersey.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

You ask a great question Keith and many people have answered with great responses already!

Personally, I was pondering the same question not too long ago myself! I came to the conclusion that, as being such an occasional smoker, I can afford to have nice(r) cigars when I do smoke. Some people smoke 2-3, $4 per week. Instead, I can smoke one good cigar for that same price or even less many times.

Sure, there are great cigars at low prices, so smoke those as well! But in the end, I think it boils down to how often you smoke and what you can afford. As a college student, money is somewhat tight but I've accepted the fact that cigars I really like, cost a bit more!

I'll leave you with the class line, "Smoke 'em if you got 'em!"


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

astripp said:


> Veeral, just you wait. When you are least expecting it there will be a knock from your 80 year old neighbor with the mail having a box full of great tasting cigars that cost under the 9-13 range. You've hooked a brother up enough for him to already be planning the next salvo to New Jersey.


Andrew, I have a selection of cigars in the lower range of the spectrum. I like ABs, Padillas, MBIII (and some others) and don't plan on expanding that.

Now, I don't really want to start this into a debate but when we speak of $5 cigars beating $10 cigars it's probably because we're taking the best $5 cigar and comparing it with the worst $10 cigar which to me, isn't really a comparison at all. You take the best $10 cigar and compare it with anything in the $5 range, it will most likely win.

But hey, Keith can buy and smoke whatever he likes.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam guys, when i was writing this thread earlier, i seriously did not expect so much useful information from so many informative brothas !! Thank You ALL for your responses and information !!! Alot to take in right now, after a long night at work. Thanks Guys !!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I sure as hell hope not!!! Yet my pallet is still learning. As my pallet develops maybe that will change. When I was younger I drank bud light and other crap beer, now I would rather buy a bottle water than drink that. Live and learn smoke and drink what works for your pallet/wallet.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Perhaps life is to short to search out and spend money on the best of everything. 
I like "good beer" but i may have the money to buy 3 good beers or 12 busch lights and i feel like getting drunk, so I prioritize it at the time. i have a few six dollar - seven dollar sticks in my humi but most is 3 and under. I enjoy smoking, but my brain gets in the way of smoking 10 dollar sticks so far, probably always will. 
As i've said free tends to throw all my preconceived notions out the window and i will enjoy it without considerations. Less expensive equals less expectation so I can enjoy any positive i find in a cigar and justify problems by saying i haven't paid that much for it. More expensive, probably $3-$4 plus I have higher expectations and I am less forgiving and look for complexity, no construction issues, etc. 

Poor People got Poor Ways, and i have a rationalization for my poor ways!:decision:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Batista30 said:


> Andrew, I have a selection of cigars in the lower range of the spectrum. I like ABs, Padillas, MBIII (and some others) and don't plan on expanding that.
> 
> *Now, I don't really want to start this into a debate but when we speak of $5 cigars beating $10 cigars it's probably because we're taking the best $5 cigar and comparing it with the worst $10 cigar which to me, isn't really a comparison at all. You take the best $10 cigar and compare it with anything in the $5 range, it will most likely win. *
> 
> But hey, Keith can buy and smoke whatever he likes.


I used to be in that camp a couple of years ago where I put a lot of stock in the fact that higher priced cigars were *synonymous* with higher quality and taste. I started experimenting two years ago and found myself in a quandry because what I first believed was not really accurate. I have bought and smoked quite a few cigars from the $3- $8 pricing to the $10-$15 limit. Yes, there are the usual good cigars in the higher priced category but what I was finding in the $3- $8 pricing was some very good cigars. I have a very mixed stock of cigars that include CC's in the high end and high end NC's down to the $3 cigar. I can honestly compare at least 10 cigars that cost $4 or $5 to those that are in the $10 range....I can say this because I've done the 2 year experiment and spent nearly $1000 doing it while making comparisons. I've found myself buying 60% more of the "cheaper" cigars now...cheaper does not mean inferior even though that gets the connotation a lot. We've had a ton of threads where we've talked a lot about those cigars in the lower price range and we all have our favorites.

I'd hate to see us equating expensive cigars as the pinnacle of what cigars need to be in order for them to good....there are a TON of cigars on the market and when I started my experiment it was like somebody who starts looking for antiques....when you hit a prize at a great price you want more and keep looking and that's what I've been doing and have hit some very good cigars.

At the end of the day cigars should be subjective....it's about taste and it would be egregious on my part to try and tell anyone in this passion...newb or long time *connoisseur* that higher priced cigars are the better deal. Go out there and try new cigars...it's like anything else in life where one should stretch their tastes in as much as they can...especially when it comes to cigars.:yo:


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

What gets my goat about different cigars is not so much "cheap" cigars, but rather BAD cigars that have a fancy label and a nice box/presentation and cost as much as "good" cigars. There are a lot of Internet dealers that push crappy cigars that aren't much more than colored toilet paper in a fancy box. So, primarily, I stick with "name" brand cigars that I have smoked and like a lot, and then go out and price shop them. I'm not afraid to order two boxes of the same smoke if I get a decent deal, and buy accessories with the same order to give the reseller more $$ in the total sale. Its more difficult to beat up an Internet dealer on price if you're only buying one of anything. So until I find a "good" $3 or $4 cigar, I will be paying $6 to $10 a cigar when purchased by the box. I smoke cigars for enjoyment. If I buy a cigar and it turns out to be a dog rocket, I won't enjoy it no matter how much I paid for it. :ballchain:


Cheers,



Mike T.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I used to be in that camp a couple of years ago where I put a lot of stock in the fact that higher priced cigars were *synonymous* with higher quality and taste. I started experimenting two years ago and found myself in a quandry because what I first believed was not really accurate. I have bought and smoked quite a few cigars from the $3- $8 pricing to the $10-$15 limit. Yes, there are the usual good cigars in the higher priced category but what I was finding in the $3- $8 pricing was some very good cigars. I have a very mixed stock of cigars that include CC's in the high end and high end NC's down to the $3 cigar. I can honestly compare at least 10 cigars that cost $4 or $5 to those that are in the $10 range....I can say this because I've done the 2 year experiment and spent nearly $1000 doing it while making comparisons. I've found myself buying 60% more of the "cheaper" cigars now...cheaper does not mean inferior even though that gets the connotation a lot. We've had a ton of threads where we've talked a lot about those cigars in the lower price range and we all have our favorites.
> 
> I'd hate to see us equating expensive cigars as the pinnacle of what cigars need to be in order for them to good....there are a TON of cigars on the market and when I started my experiment it was like somebody who starts looking for antiques....when you hit a prize at a great price you want more and keep looking and that's what I've been doing and have hit some very good cigars.
> 
> At the end of the day cigars should be subjective....it's about taste and it would be egregious on my part to try and tell anyone in this passion...newb or long time *connoisseur* that higher priced cigars are the better deal. Go out there and try new cigars...it's like anything else in life where one should stretch their tastes in as much as they can...especially when it comes to cigars.:yo:


I understand what you're saying Gary and perhaps my posts didn't clearly state where I stand according to Keith's title of the thread. "Is life too short for cheap cigars?" Short answer to this: No, if you know which $3-$5 cigar will blow you away. Yes, if you have no idea and don't want to spend the majority of your time researching this out. Keep in mind, I have my favorites in every price range.

This is how I see it, if I'm meeting up with Ray, Jim or Dav0, what cigars am I grabbing out of the humidor to fit the herf? Well, I tend to grab a Serie V, LP, Tat, and a Viaje. To each his own, but I guess it also matters how many cigars one is smoking in a day or how often in a week. If someone is smoking 2-3 cigars a day, it doesn't make sense to smoke a $10 dollar. If it's only a couple of times a week, why not enjoy a Liga Privada? I don't believe every $10 cigar is going to be a wonderful cigar, but then again, the ones I smoked fit my flavor profile. To each his own, I understand your point of view and agree with much of it. :yo:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

My head is about to explode with info ! You guys rock !! :bowdown:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Called out!:jaw:



Batista30 said:


> It's funny that you say this because I have yet to see you bring your $2 smokes to JRs......LOL. Prove me wrong tomorrow buddy.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> My head is about to explode with info ! You guys rock !! :bowdown:


We want pictures!:wink:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i now feel the need to expand my previous posts and add to them.


i agree with gary, AND i agree with veeral, make sense? lol


no good and expensive should not be synonymous. however, i have never had a $3 cigar that i thought was as good as a pepin serie jj, my father le bijou, camacho liberty 2007, or just about any of the better padron cigars. keep in mind though, that i have not had all the $3 cigars out there, as this would be a near impossible task. there maybe a $3 cigar that is better then any of the previously mentioned cigars, but i sure has hell have not found them, but damn i wish i could. the more i smoke, the more i feel that good isnt good enough, i want amazing, perfection, if im spending my money on it, it better be second only to sex. is the gran habano vintage 2002 a good stick? heck yea, but it dont "wow" me, i want a cigar that can be put in my hand, not knowing the price, and make me go "damn, i got to have a humi full of these". the cohiba secretios maduro 5, is just that to me, its about $7 a stick when you get a box. and i could smoke 20 a day if i had the money, it blows every $10-$20 cigar i have ever had out of the water, better then the my fathers, serie jj, ect.. but i agree with veeral that, i want to know a cigar is amazing period, not amazing for its price.


if gary told me, this $3 cigar tastes better then ANY $10, not some $10, you bet your ass ima hunt that cigar down, because the only thing better then a cigar that makes you happy, is a cigar that makes you AND your wallet happy....


and gary, im hoping you WILL tell me of said $3 cigar(s). lol. 



p.s. "yard gars" are a different story, decent cheap smokes are what you want IMHO, i dont want crap, i want good, but i dont want a cigar so amazing that i feel compelled to stop the yard work ect to get its full enjoyment. gimme a diesel unholy cocktail over a secretios any time im mowing or weed eating or fixing the car.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> and gary, im hoping you WILL tell me of said $3 cigar(s). lol.


Hehe.

Should you give out all of your secrets Gary?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Called out!:jaw:


Lined up for today is a Drew Estate La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro and a Flor de Bauza, beat that!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Lined up for today is a Drew Estate La Vieja Habana Brazilian Maduro and a Flor de Bauza, beat that!


And you said your backup is a Cuban Bolivar Belicoso. Let's not sugarcoat it Ray. :lol: You'll end up smoking it.


----------



## btorvik2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Life is too short for BAD cigars.

Price is not always the primary criterion.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

btorvik2 said:


> Life is too short for BAD cigars.
> 
> Price is not always the primary criterion.


Fully agree. Cheap cigars don't necessarily need to be bad.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*


gibson_es said:



i now feel the need to expand my previous posts and add to them.

i agree with gary, AND i agree with veeral, make sense? lol

if gary told me, this $3 cigar tastes better then ANY $10, not some $10, you bet your ass ima hunt that cigar down, because the only thing better then a cigar that makes you happy, is a cigar that makes you AND your wallet happy....

and gary, im hoping you WILL tell me of said $3 cigar(s). lol. 

Click to expand...

*


BKDW said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Should you give out all of your secrets Gary?


I actually did this about a year ago and the damn things went up 250% after I started bragging about them...now instead of them being at $30 for a box of 20 now sell for $80-$90....that pissed the Good Humor Man off. I'm afraid to tell about certain "deals" unless it's by PM anymore because I've lost out on some great pricing. I would go online and talk about how great they are,,,blah blah...from now on if I find a deal I'm going to say how bad they suck ( this is code for how great they are if you're listening and paying attention)

As has been said and makes sense I think to everyone---cigars that can be bought at cheaper pricing does not mean they can't be good cigars. One of my best $3 cigars clearly will beat any $8-$10 cigar. ( I'm not going to continue to pay $3 for a cigar that doesn't meet my standards....my standard is a cigar that pleases me...is complex...gives me flavor while not loading me up with nicotine so they can brag about how strong they are---I want quality....I want taste and I want good pricing and I promise you it's out there...it just takes time and patience which not many have) Once you get past this marker of $10 I understand that they have their depth and profile of being a very good cigar. I have had my fair share of cigars in the $10 on up cigars...and yes they are good depending on the brand and my tastes concerning them and not because they got some righteous write up in the magazines or blogs. I've always used my tastes when it comes to cigars and have told my fair share of BOTL that if you take off those cigar bands and smoke one from a buddy of yours...taste it and smoke it like it's your first time you will be shocked as to what you really like. I've seen far too many enthusiasts smoke what others smoke...not what they like. This is a society that is driven by name brands of anything...clothes, cars, brandy, wine...you name it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

so basically, are you asking if life is too short to smoke poorly constructed cigars made with poorly grown and inadequately fermented tobacco?

if so, then the answer is HELL YES!!!!

but, on the other hand, is life too short to smoke a cigar that is well-constructed that's made from tobacco that's expertly grown and fermented by dedicated farmers and cigar makers that leaves you perfectly satisfied after you smoke it?.....a cigar that is reasonably priced and a true value for the buck?

the answer to that is HELL NO!!!

as far as not being able to identify certain flavors from a cigar, the issue is probably that you've never tasted those things before and therefore you may need to do a little tastebud training, and it's totally simple.....all you need to do is start by smelling and tasting different foods that you've never tried before....the sense of smell and sense of taste are connected, so your brain needs to be introduced to these things so it can identify and discern them.
if you do any cooking, you might want to start going through your kitchen and grabbing any jarred herbs and spices you may have and just give them a whiff first so you can tell your brain what it is you just smelled..then give them a taste and let your brain identify the flavor...if you don't cook, just head on over to the supermarket and grab a few in the spice aisle..they don't cost much and it's as good a place to start as any.....after a while, you'll be doing this with things like herbal teas.....coffees..dried fruits....the smells of leather and flowers...all sorts of things..before you know it, you'll be amazed at the things your palate picks up from a well-aged cigar....and not only from cigars...you'll pick this up from wines..coffees....and, as much as I hate the word, you'll be a connoisseur in no time:thumb:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Life is to short for *crap cigars*, price has nothing to do with it! Find what you like & smoke the hell out of that linea, then move on to the next "I'm Friggin Loving This!" cigar. Simple really.:madgrin:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Again, everyone ! Thank you so much for all your input in this thread, this is great !! Pete ( i think ) lol. Thanks for in the info on training the pallette and brain with flavors. I actually really enjoy cooking, and seem to have a decent pallette when it comes to identifying what is in a certain dish, or realizing what a dish or something cooking is lacking in. Even with wine, i can identify the characteristics most of the time, be it fruity, oaky etc. Just something about these dam cigars !!! lol. I have realized though, looking through my cigar band collection, and seeing what smokes i still have left from before i joined puff, that i have been smoking, not cheap, but for the most part, bad, low quality, high production smokes. Like i said, that Satori was an eye opener for me, and so was this community. So on the menu today for smokes, the Viaje WLP , and a A.Fuente WOAM. Would love to keep this thread going, may help some new guys like myself, start off on the right foot, and save some cash but not purchasing every overpriced single cigar that they come across.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

life is not too short for cheap cigars

it is too short for cheap beer. ever heard of a yard-brew?


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

That'd be a "lawnmower beer" in the parlance of many brewers. Simple and light beer is good in some cases. Most home brewers will refer to mass market beers as "BMC" or bud-miller-coors, and many will admit that there's a time and place for everything. I personally enjoy PBR quite a bit under the right circumstances.

I'm with the few who can't pick up on all of the various "chocolate/hazelnut/coffee/creamy/etc" flavors people describe in cigars. I can taste spicy, tangy, peppery and a few others, but that's about it. I have an adequately trained palate, and can pick up a lot of nuances in wines and beers and foods, but pipes and cigars all taste like burning tobacco of one type or another to me.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Life is too short for BAD cigars, not cheap cigars.


I am in this camp too dont fall for the advertising that the $50 stick is going to be the end all and be all for you. To some it is but you will be surprized where you can find those little gems that are $50 or $60 a box and very enjoyable.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> life is not too short for cheap cigars
> 
> it is too short for cheap beer. ever heard of a yard-brew?


I agree, cheap beer and most domestics taste like a$$.

I will buy a bottle water before I drink a free silver bullet


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I agree, cheap beer and most domestics taste like a$$.
> 
> I will buy a bottle water before I drink a free silver bullet


Soooo, the next time im in Texas, i shouldnt show up with a 30 pack of coors lights, and a couple cc's ??


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i didnt mean to sidetrack the thread onto beer, was just using my situation to answer the op...

currently in my job i could smoke cigars 24/7 if i wanted to. on the other hand i can only drink alcohol maybe 2 or 3 days a month. 

thats why i smoke cheap cigars and drink expensive beer. 

its all about what you like, the way you wish to enjoy it, and what fits into your budget.

and yes, you can find cheap cigars that are very enjoyable.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Didnt sidetrack at all brutha ! Love hearing everyones opinions and responses !! congrats on post 1400 !!!!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Soooo, the next time im in Texas, i shouldnt show up with a 30 pack of coors lights, and a couple cc's ??


You can show up with that and we can share the cc but I will offer better beer or drink my own !!! 



ejgarnut said:


> i didnt mean to sidetrack the thread onto beer, was just using my situation to answer the op...
> 
> currently in my job i could smoke cigars 24/7 if i wanted to. on the other hand i can only drink alcohol maybe 2 or 3 days a month.
> 
> ...


Dont think you got use side tracked ...., well maybe me, but think of silver bullet like Gurkha's. They have boxes that tell you when the beer is cold to me sounds like spending more on the packaging than the beer. I do find many domestics lack the flavor of a good beer. Not saying I spend all my $$ on Chimay although it is a great full bodied beer and at times it can be hard to drink Guinness all day long I do have cheaper alternatives. One of my favorite beers is Shiner Hefeweizen (Texas beer) Great flavor I can drink it in large quantities is desired. I can pick up a 12 of this for the price of 30pack of other. It works cost wise and my pallet accepts it this is why I am still on search for cheapish cigars I bet I would love to smoke high ends all the time I am sure there are several price wise lower budget smokes that will work for me and save the good sticks for a while.


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

I agree with everyone: life is too short for bad cigars.

Then, there are "good" cigars that are inexpensive; and while I haven't run into an "amazing" cigar that is inexpensive, they might still be out there. On the other hand I've found many "good" cigars that are expensive (lets say over $12) and a few "amazing" expensive cigars.

Like many BOTL out there, I enjoy a nicely aged "amazing" stick. Age can, and will, do wonders to a cigar. Also like many BOTL, I have a limited budget. While I would love to smoke an "amazing" cigar every time I light up, I simply can't afford it. Smoking inexpensive "good" cigars, and occasionally smoking expensive "amazing" cigars is how I manages this, and still smoke when I want to smoke. This also allows me to pace myself to get enough age on the amazing sticks in my humi.

Also, it's fun to find those inexpensive gems. Tasting lots of different cigars gives you a better idea of what you like. Then you have better information upon which to base your expensive purchases on and find your "amazing" cigar. Smoking good inexpensive cigars also gives you an opportunity to play around find and what you like to pair with your smokes.

Today, I smoked a new stick I got a week ago and was really suprised at how much I enjoyed it. I wondered to myself, "why did I buy these?" when I first received them in the mail. But it was really good, and I paid $3 for it (10 pack for 30). It had some burn issues, and the pre-light aroma was questionable, but I'm glad to know I have 9 more that hopefully will be as enjoyable as the one I nubbed this evening. I'm very satisfied with my purchase now and I think it was a steal.

To each there own; this is simply my approach to this.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This thread has been so informative to me, and hopefully others, and it got even better today !!! Not only has CIGARY posted many words of wisdom on here, but he decided he would take it one step further and send me a kick ass package of some Competivly Priced smokes. Smokes that you dont have to pay an arm and a leg for , for a great taste. He has informed me that they have been sitting for a year, some even longer. Since they have been in transit for a little bit now, i am letting them get some more rest in my humi for another week or so. I cant wait to start trying each one of these, and let him and all you know what I ( not that it matters ) thinks. Thank You Again Gary !!! Very Much !!!!! Heres a pic of the variety !!!!


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

What's that stick with Groucho Marx and Charlie Chaplin on it?


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure about cheap cigars, but life is too short to smoke cigars that you don't really enjoy regardless of price. There is a place for less expensive cigars, i.e. the golf course.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BlackandGold508 said:


> This thread has been so informative to me, and hopefully others, and it got even better today !!! Not only has CIGARY posted many words of wisdom on here, but he decided he would take it one step further and send me a kick ass package of some Competivly Priced smokes. Smokes that you dont have to pay an arm and a leg for , for a great taste. He has informed me that they have been sitting for a year, some even longer. Since they have been in transit for a little bit now, i am letting them get some more rest in my humi for another week or so. I cant wait to start trying each one of these, and let him and all you know what I ( not that it matters ) thinks. Thank You Again Gary !!! Very Much !!!!! Heres a pic of the variety !!!!


You're welcome...the cigar on the far right is from Rosarios...they are a Dominican Cigar that is in the Bronx, NY that have been rested for about 2 years now. I still have about 20 of these and they go well with a good whiskey or scotch.



fireface said:


> What's that stick with Groucho Marx and Charlie Chaplin on it?


That is a Felipe Gregorio Icon...probably one of the better cigars from FG imo.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Alright, so i have only been into cigar smoking for a couple years, and over those years, i have never really tried anything besides your basics smokes you pick up at a package store or gas station when going in to purchase beers or alcohol etc. My short time here at Puff, i have been flooded with all sorts of smokes i have never even heard of before joining....Viaje, the variety of Fuentes, Don Pepins, Tatuajes, Illusiones etc. I have recently been bombed with absolutely incredible sticks, and i cant wait to try them. Even now, as all these quality sticks are resting, i have been trying to smoke through alot of the singles i have, that i have acquired from different samplers, and 5 packs. Some good, some ok, some decent, but none have grabbed me !! For the most part, they pretty much taste the same all the way through, no distinct changes, Nothing that has made me say, Dam...I wanna buy a box of those. Well, this past sunday, it was 65, Finally, here in Mass. I decided to take out a stick from my firsy bomb i received on here from Max Power !! I have been debating on smoking it for sometime now, and figured it was time. The Viaje Satori !! Im not gonna do a review on this, or try to explain the different flavors all the way through, because i dont know what they were, or even how to identify them, all i know....is this smoke, Grabbed Me !! I do want another one, I do wanna buy a box !!! So i guess with this, i have a few questions......Is it me, or my inexperienced pallet, that i am missing these flavors in some of these inexpensive smokes that i have purchsed over the years. like...Punch, Montecristo, Graycliff, Gurkha etc....? Do the cigars that come in alot of these Sampler Packs just lack in flavor ? I read alot of reviews, and i hear alot about notes of Leather, and Earthiness, and Pepper, but i just never got those descriptions. And even with the Satori, i didnt pick up on any of those, it was just plain and simple, Deelicious !!!! So i guess the main question is....Is Life To Short for Cheap Cigars ????


Hey Keith, I can relate, I've only been smoking cigars for over 2 months now and I still can't tell the difference, the only thing I can tell is whether I like it or not. I've read the reviews and blogs and forums, but I can't tell where the first 1/3 and 2/3 start or begin, I don't taste any blueberries...oops I mean fruit accents I just taste the smoke and whether it's too strong or not. I also know it has a flavor to it, just not what it is. I hope with time I can really taste the difference in each cigar and become a true aficionado. Until then I will do what many members here have told me, sit back relax and just enjoy it.

:couch2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Life is too short for BAD cigars, not cheap cigars.
> 
> I have a list of $2 smokes I would take any day of the week.


Can I get a copy of that list, it'll give me a good starting place.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

There's two things I don't believe in...cheap beer/liquor and cheap cigars. That doesn't mean that you don't pay the rent to afford the good stuff, merely that you cut consumption to keep it special. If you have to resort to buying Natty Light and bundle/short filler cigars then that's the first sign that you may have a problem.

The exception of course is if you actually like bundle cigars and Natty light. In that case, I say smoke and drink on!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cigary said:


> You're welcome...the cigar on the far right is from Rosarios...they are a Dominican Cigar that is in the Bronx, NY that have been rested for about 2 years now. I still have about 20 of these and they go well with a good whiskey or scotch.
> 
> Well my friend. it looks like i will not be waiting that week. lol. Scotch and the Roasrio tomorrow it is !!!!!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a bunch of Famous 1000's that I've had in the humidor since December. Had one this afternoon and LOVED IT!! Inexpensive (OK cheap, but don't let them hear I said that) but with a little time, I really find myself enjoying them. And no, I'm not just trying to talk myself into it!:mrgreen:


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Can I get a copy of that list, it'll give me a good starting place.


Well In would like to have a copy of that list.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't drink blended Scotches - it's single malt or nothing. I live surrounded by over 60 wineries, and I'm an inveterate foodie.

But there are times in your life when the "cheap" - the "lowball" are good not for their quality, but their place.

For your consideration:

Two weeks before school started the steelhead were running pretty steady on the Columbia, so two of my hunting/fishing buddies and I loaded up the truck with some chow, our tackle, and plenty of warm gear for floating the Little White Salmon River. We set out from Zillah at around four, and got to the river at 6 after running down the Klickitat for a little sightseeing. It was a balmy 55 degrees and overcast as we loaded the rowboat we would be spending the night with and pushed off from the bank.

As dark fell our lines started singing now and again, but not much action other than a bump or three. The river eventually emptied out at about 1am, and we had the river pretty much to ourselves - just two other boats. It started raining at around 2am - perfect steelhead conditions. The fish didn't disappoint, and Sean, Hal, and I landed five nice steelhead in the next couple of hours and released two more wild fish.

The action slowed around 4am, and as a train crossed the trestle down at the mouth of the river Sean said that it was cigar time. I had seen his taste in cigars before while duck hunting, and he didn't disappoint this time. I grabbed my lighter from my field jacket and started fumbling for my punch when he pulled out....

A foil package of Stonewood Honey-Berry...cigars?

About as subtle and complex as a bag of licorice, but you know what? As the sun rose and the log trucks ran up the canyon...as the day fishermen and people with "real jobs" drove up the highway....with two good friends and a bevy of steelhead in the boat....

That Stonewood was a damned good cigar.

It's not just the cigar - it's the setting.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree 100% the cheapies only take up room in my humi as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I find that absolutes just keep me from getting the full experience of life, i wont smoke something unless it costs a certain amount, or i will only drink this. I dont subscribe to the theory of life gets better as i limit my choices in it. But smoke what you like, like what you smoke.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> I don't drink blended Scotches - it's single malt or nothing. I live surrounded by over 60 wineries, and I'm an inveterate foodie.
> 
> But there are times in your life when the "cheap" - the "lowball" are good not for their quality, but their place.
> 
> ...


Every once and a while you come across a guy who knows how to tell a great story. And low and behold, we have a fisherman here who knows how to tell a few tales!

Well said my good man... well said.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Every once and a while you come across a guy who knows how to tell a great story. And low and behold, we have a fisherman here who knows how to tell a few tales!
> 
> Well said my good man... well said.


Why thank you - I do appreciate that very much.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Giving this thread a kick in a$$ because i just opened my humi, and all the generous smokes Cigary sent were staring up at me. No, i have not sampled yet, soon though, Very Soon.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

cheap crappy sticks, yes...

however ... decent cheap sticks nope, partially because i cant afford better ones and a less complex cigar doesn't bother me. I have a bigger problem with construction issues rather then flavor complexity, as long as it burns and draws decent and doesnt taste like crap, im a happy smoker

My top price range is about 8 bucks and thats like once every month if that. If i had my choice i would be smoking higher priced cigars, but as of right now ill stick to sub 5 dollar sticks, luckily the devil site has saved me and im able to get more expensive smokes for much cheaper than retail. i feel very comfortable with up to 5 bucks a piece generally


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that cheap sticks should be thrown at Pink Ponies...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Pink Ponies wrapped in Duct Tape that dance to Bieber !


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

First you need to define "Cheap" do you mean a dog rocket or do you mean inexpensive.

Dog Rockets belong in the garbage and money should not be spent on them in any form, depending on how you find out it's a dog rocket that may be too late, but make sure you don't waste any more money on them.

Inexpensive cigars are fine, I have found an inexpensive cigar which I like and will continue to, as they are good for a quick smoke and if you don't have time to finish it you're not worried about letting it go. As well they are perfect when you have company and don't want to share your expensive premium cigars. Don't get me wrong if my friend enjoys a good cigar like I do, I have no problem sharing my expensive sticks, but if it's just an offer to be polite then the inexpensive sticks are perfect

My 2¢ worth...


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

well, the cheapest I go is $3-4 for Padron Londres or Palmas from B&M or JDN Antano or AF 858 from cbid..Then my next up category is again AF 858 for $5 at B&M, Casa Magna Corona Colorado or La Traviata and then it is up from there..


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Life is too short to smoke cheap cigars as long as your funds don't run "short" trying to smoke the very best all the time.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I smoked the Rosario last night. I can honestly say that to this day, That was the best smoke i have had yet. Im not gonna do a review on it, i know this isnt the right thread for it, nor do i know what the flavors were that i was tasting, but man oh man, Was It Fn Deelicious !!! Paired well with a couple o Manhattans !!!! Thank you Cigary !!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> I smoked the Rosario last night. I can honestly say that to this day, That was the best smoke i have had yet. Im not gonna do a review on it, i know this isnt the right thread for it, nor do i know what the flavors were that i was tasting, but man oh man, Was It Fn Deelicious !!! Paired well with a couple o Manhattans !!!! Thank you Cigary !!!


Did that crazy squirrel sit right there below your chin for the entire smoke?!?! ound:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

HAHAHAHA ! Yup, and he enjoyed the Rosario almost as much as i did !!! You Jerk !!! lol


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ROFL....the squirrel looks great! Wait til you get my age and it goes all gray. Glad you liked this one Keith as I think I told you that this particular cigar was almost 2 years old and every single one of I have had after a year smoke amazing...nice thick clouds of smoke..burn excellent and complex taste. When I first tasted them ROTT they were very pronounced in their profile...very in your face type of taste but yet still good. I once said they mimic'd the old flavor of Red Man Chewing Tobacco ( which I used to chew by the bagful and loved) but after a few months that flavor subsides and the cigar just mellows out and gets better. As I said I still have about a box of these left in different sizes and smoke one every month as a treat. 

Sadly I don't think they are in business anymore as their website is no longer available...I might have to get ahold of Jerry to see if they are in business as he was the one who turned me on to this cigar. It would break my heart to know that they are no longer in businesses.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bumping this one, for some of the new guys ( not that i am any sort of a veteran ) to check out !! Alot of info !!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

This was a fun read and I added some of these to the list. 

Any news on Rosario?


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Life is too short for BAD cigars, not cheap cigars.
> 
> I have a list of $2 smokes I would take any day of the week.


This.

I'd say life is too short to only smoke cheap stuff. You at least should smoke some top shelf sticks every once and a while.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Bumping this thread so some of the newer guys here can check out some very useful info from some amazing Puff members !!


----------



## Grimalkin (Sep 7, 2011)

After being on both sides of the equation (getting REALLY cheap smokes (~$2), compared to doing some research and getting moderate priced well rated smokes (~$6)) I am of the firm belief that if you need to smoke less in order to afford the better cigars, it is worth every penny.

I would rather smoke one good cigar a week, than 3 crappy cigars a week.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread has a lot of great information and opinions. I actually agree with the OP that in his situation life is too short for cigars that seem mediocre to him. I want to throw something else in here because I think it fits maybe for other peoples situations.

*Sometimes A smoke is just a smoke.*

Let me explain what this means to me. I used to smoke two plus packs of cancer sticks a day. They kept me calm and sane throughout the day (That might not make any sense to a lot of you, but trust me I am far from alone in that) I have replaced that with three cigars a day and it gives me what I need. I don't currently have the means to spend even $5 a stick with my habit and to be quite honest It would be a total waste anyway. I really enjoy enjoy a good cigar, but I wont smoke one unless I am in a mood where I can fully enjoy it. For alot of you, that is the only time you smoke and that is great, and hope to be in that camp one day too, but for now a lot of my smokes are just smokes. This morning I smoked a LaCaya that would be a dog rocket to most of you. It was good enough for me. The taste was flat and the draw a bit tight but it gave me what I needed. I'm not advocating smoking Swisher or Dukie Masters because I can't even stand that. But for some of us, it is a search for a daily "good enough" smoke so we can enjoy the occasional excellent smoke.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

For my budget a 6.00 le bijo is a good cigar. Anything under 4.00 is a buget cigar, luckily for me I'm a petit corona smoker and many cc's fall in that range.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Johnpaul said:


> This thread has a lot of great information and opinions. I actually agree with the OP that in his situation life is too short for cigars that seem mediocre to him. I want to throw something else in here because I think it fits maybe for other peoples situations.
> 
> *Sometimes A smoke is just a smoke.*
> 
> Let me explain what this means to me. I used to smoke two plus packs of cancer sticks a day. They kept me calm and sane throughout the day (That might not make any sense to a lot of you, but trust me I am far from alone in that) I have replaced that with three cigars a day and it gives me what I need. I don't currently have the means to spend even $5 a stick with my habit and to be quite honest It would be a total waste anyway. I really enjoy enjoy a good cigar, but I wont smoke one unless I am in a mood where I can fully enjoy it. For alot of you, that is the only time you smoke and that is great, and hope to be in that camp one day too, but for now a lot of my smokes are just smokes. This morning I smoked a LaCaya that would be a dog rocket to most of you. It was good enough for me. The taste was flat and the draw a bit tight but it gave me what I needed. I'm not advocating smoking Swisher or Dukie Masters because I can't even stand that. But for some of us, it is a search for a daily "good enough" smoke so we can enjoy the occasional excellent smoke.


This of course makes sense and it's not about what anybody else thinks...we're all different in what we view as "worthy" cigars that we like. What we get from the experience as far as taste, relaxing or just for the sheer exercise of lighting them up and having one the only thing that's important is what WE get...not what others think. This is something that is relevant to the person who is having the cigar...that's it. We can debate and talk about the merits of what is good/better/best but the final analysis is what WE enjoy. If it's a Dutch Masters or a Hav A Tampa to an Opus...it's what WE enjoy that matters. When I see threads about "cheap-inexpensive-etc." I start to dread where it will lead....it should never be about our individual choices or to talk about how anothers choice is inferior to what we would choose. Enjoyment of the cigar is ALL that matters.:brushteeth:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I was at a B&M and I am sure I am butchering this name, but it was a Cusano Cubano, for like $4 a stick (no wrapper on it , just cellophane and was in a white box). Smaller ring gauge, probably around 7" in length. I smoked one and for $4 it was pretty damn good. To me I like to treat myself to a really good cigar on special occasions (nice Padron etc.,) but you can still smoke good cigars / cheaply.

Life is too short for bad cigars definitely though  I am a newbie and I have already run the gambit from a $40 smoke to a $2 smoke. Definitely a difference just depends on your budget and what you like. You might even find a local place and have them do a tasting for within your budget, thats what I did and it helped a lot to see what I liked and what I was missing out on in the more expensive smokes.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Grimalkin said:


> After being on both sides of the equation (getting REALLY cheap smokes (~$2), compared to doing some research and getting moderate priced well rated smokes (~$6)) I am of the firm belief that if you need to smoke less in order to afford the better cigars, it is worth every penny.
> 
> I would rather smoke one good cigar a week, than 3 crappy cigars a week.


I agree 100 0/0 :tu


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope life isn't too short to smoke cheap cigars - they're the backbone of my hobby.

That said, they're also smokes I like. No matter how cheap the smoke, if you don't like them, life is too short to mess with them.

And yes, I do buy a few more expensive sticks as well, but of course there are fewer of them.

Which is probably pretty much what everyone else said.

In which case, +1 to what everyone else said.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Great Thread! Glad it was brought back to life, as I am learning about cigars and the people that smoke them.

I am trying to smoke inexpensive cigars, 3 or more a day since I have lived and worked outside for about 40 years.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> This morning I smoked a LaCaya that would be a dog rocket to most of you.


if you get it on auction, most time its about a buck a stick

its been a couple months since i had one, so i might remember them being better than actual, it is one dimensional, but imo it is the best $1 cigar around...especially after it sets a year or more.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Let's understand something...Good Cigars are good cigars regardless if they cost $1 or $100. Inexpensive Cigars mean you got a cigar for a cheaper price...not that they are a bad cigar. Bad Cigars mean you got ahold of a cigar that no matter what you paid for them .....it's a bad cigar. Cost has little to do with what is good to the person smoking the cigar...it's everybody else who thinks that cost has everything to do with quality and it doesn't. It just so happens that there are some very good cigars at the price point that make them costly. Inexpensive cigars are what they are...inexpensive cigars that appeal to others who appreciate them for what they mean to them.

Life is not short for Cheaper Cigars...life is short for crappy cigars and it's up to the person on the other end of the cigar that is the long and short of it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love when you talk Gary. Seriously though, your words are true wisdom my friend !!! Im glad this thread made it back to life.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 to what others have said. It's like the old saying, another man's trash is another man's treasure... I suppose some might think that another man's dog rocket is another man's liga privada. 

That being said, I think the idea that you're getting at isn't so much "cheap", but instead, "crap" cigars. And unfortunately there are some crap cigars out there. Even worse, there are some expensive crap cigars available.

What it comes down to is your personal taste. I have been thinking about my cigars and what I smoke a lot lately. Recently, I smoked my first Liga Privad No.9 and it blew me away. Hands down the best cigar that I have ever had. Since then, I've smoked a few cigars that I previously enjoyed and I've felt that they come up short, now. It's almost like a junkie trying to find that same type of high that he first got the first time he shot up. 

So, now my quest is a box of Ligas. So, I'm saving up my pennies. 

However, I will say that despite what the LP did to me, I am concentrating more on the cigars that I smoke so that I can find good sticks that are yummy even after an LP. Today, for instance, I smoked an EP Carrillo that was really quite good. It wasn't a Liga, but I wrote it down that I should buy more. Same with some of the RP Vintage stuff. Had a great Vintage 90 Box Press thanks to Shuckins. Great flavors, draw was a bit tight, but I thought, I could smoke this again and again. 

But back to the point. What I'm trying to get at is that taste is subjective. It's okay to look at reviews and get general ideas, but ultimately, what you smoke is entirely up to you. If you find that you like a Mosaica Maduro, then smoke it and smoke it again and again and enjoy the fact that you can get a mazzo for $19 at Famous. If you love something more expensive, save your pennies and buy them up and smoke them...

Because honestly, I believe life IS too short to waste on a crap cigar.

My :2:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

+10 to what Gary said, since I hadn't read his post before I posted mine... I should have just shut up. Listen to Gary. He is wise.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahah, No need to shut up Neal. Input like yours is great to have in a thread. Cigary is legendary in the aged cigars department, and has opened my eyes to a whole new world of how i purchase and age. I had a Liga Privada T52 for the first time a little while back, and it couldnt hold a flame to a couple of the aged " budget " cigars Gary sent me. Im glad this thread is alive and kicking !!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BlackandGold508 said:


> hahahah, No need to shut up Neal. Input like yours is great to have in a thread. Cigary is legendary in the aged cigars department, and has opened my eyes to a whole new world of how i purchase and age. I had a Liga Privada T52 for the first time a little while back, and it couldnt hold a flame to a couple of the aged " budget " cigars Gary sent me. Im glad this thread is alive and kicking !!


To you and Neal....I have 6 LP's that are over a year and I had one a month ago..*PHENOMENAL* ...it will blow your dress up and over your head. Also had one of those Dark Sharks that everybody makes fun of...this one was almost 2 years old and darn if that sucker wasn't very good as you did your review on. They suck ROTT but something changes them with a year of rest and I don't care how they change...but it goes from a 3 to a solid 7.5.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cigary said:


> To you and Neal....I have 6 LP's that are over a year and I had one a month ago..*PHENOMENAL* ...it will blow your dress up and over your head. Also had one of those Dark Sharks that everybody makes fun of...this one was almost 2 years old and darn if that sucker wasn't very good as you did your review on. They suck ROTT but something changes them with a year of rest and I don't care how they change...but it goes from a 3 to a solid 7.5.


Thats awesome !! I dont have the patience to let any LP sit for to long. lol. As far as the Dark Shark, that thing kicked my ass, what a smoke. If you remember, i had to put on a helmet. lol


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

If cheap cigars makes life short, then this may be my last..... post....


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

why not?:bump:


----------



## btorvik2 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, but not too short for value cigars.

Not all expensive cigars are good and not all inexpensive cigars are bad. Much depends on your personal preference.

Part of the enjoyment of the hobby is finding cigars that you like for reasonable prices...you can always splurge on special occasions.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

YES! I only smoke one cigar a week in the winter and 1-2 a week the rest of the year. If, I'm going to smoke I want something that makes me itchy to get to that next cigar the following week, not spend the week trying to get rid of some nasty taste. I do agree that each person's idea of a "good cigar" is quite different and my good $8 smoke may be your dog rocket.


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, why waste 1-2 hours on a dog rocket. 5 bucks a stick is about as low as I will go


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

While I won't mess around with machine-mades, I have had some terrific bundle cigars that ended up in the less-that-$2 range. There are a lot of factors that influence the price of the cigar, and not all of them have to do with how good they taste. Some companies spend a lot on marketing and fancy boxes, delivering cigars that are expensive but mediocre. 

So I guess my answer is: life's too short for bad cigars, but not necessarily inexpensive ones.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

cpmcdill said:


> While I won't mess around with machine-mades, I have had some terrific bundle cigars that ended up in the less-that-$2 range. There are a lot of factors that influence the price of the cigar, and not all of them have to do with how good they taste. Some companies spend a lot on marketing and fancy boxes, delivering cigars that are expensive but mediocre.
> 
> So I guess my answer is: life's too short for bad cigars, but not necessarily inexpensive ones.


^^^100%^^^


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Completely agree with that. Part of the fun of cigars for me is trying and experiencing new tastes, the other part is for personal knowledge. Like when people joke about dog rockets or cigars not thought highly of, Ron Mexico's for example (Not the worst cigar I have had). I understand because I have had that cigar. Or when others rave about the impeccable construction in a Hemingway Classic, I can understand because I have had that cigar.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Life is too short to do anything that doesn't involve love. Yes, I'm drunk, but my statement would remain if I were sober. Smoke what you love. Love what you do


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Life is too short NOT to smoke cigars! Smoke whatever tickles your pickle is what I say, regardless of price. :banana:


----------



## blknyt (Oct 11, 2012)

zabhatton said:


> Life is too short to do anything that doesn't involve love. *Yes, I'm drunk*, but my statement would remain if I were sober. Smoke what you love. Love what you do


Hey, I just noticed what city you're from ... Is this the mayor?!?!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

HAHAHHAHA yes, I might as well be.



blknyt said:


> Hey, I just noticed what city you're from ... Is this the mayor?!?!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't know... I think that trying to find good bargain sticks is part of the FUN. I want to try as many cigars as possible. So for now, staying below $5 allows me to do so. As I find one that I like, I up the ante and try to find "better" sticks with similar components/blends. I also work it backwards. If I find a premium premium stick, I try to find a less expensive counterpart. Found some good ones for ME both ways.
Also, there are tried and true expensive sticks that I just don't enjoy. In that case, I would rather have one of my 2-3 buck smokes.
This all being said, I have been burned by bargain smokes. I bought a $7.99 or 9.99 bargain sampler... just to put me over the limit for free shipping once. 3 out of 5 of the cigars were beyond horrible... toxic waste would have been more pleasurable. So that was a waste. But they were not the only sticks to go on my "wish I didn't smoke that" list...
Have fun.... I am
rich


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree that it is not the price that determines quality in my mind, up to a point though. I have had very expensive cigars and have not liked them at all, as compared to much less expensive ones. Have to be careful about too cheap though as the quality could be terrible. Just smoke what you like, simple as that.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

A lot of fun is searching for the "Diamond in the Rough." Quite a few out there. Nica Libre & Sancho Panza Maduro. Both yummy & cheap. Gotta put some rest time on them. I bought several boxes of both. Dandy smokes.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I think the problem with this is that price is not an indicator of quality. A gold plated dog rocket is an expensive cigar but is still a dog rocket when it's all said and done. Life is too short for BAD cigars. Smoke what you can afford and enjoy and let the price snobs scoff all they want, they aren't the ones paying for your cigars. I'm smoking half of a Thompson Cuban Mistake that isn't half bad and only cost me a bit over a $1 a stick for the Churchills. Lamenting for what you don't have and can't afford gets you nothing but the blues.

eace:

Michael


----------

